# Air Pump too small ?



## rebel (Sep 5, 2015)

Im building my 1st bubble cloner.  3 gallon bucket with this pump and air stones. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Air-Bubbl...onic-Oxygen-/291488495717?hash=item43de117865
ok, im not getting any bubbles above the water, is the pump too small ?
Tell me which pump I need. thanks


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 5, 2015)

more bubble is best. You want the bubbles .  I use this pump
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Elemental-O...hydroponics-/261986349246?hash=item3cff9a70be

Use control valves to control the amount of air


----------

